# HESU Cabs?



## Rtf417 (May 19, 2013)

Anyone know anything about this company in Poland??? Reputation, quality, soundwise?? Only info on the web is there website and a few video clips. They look interesting and probably on the high-end of things. Any input or feedback is greatly appreciated...


----------



## Rtf417 (May 20, 2013)

Anyone...Bueller??


----------



## Scattered Messiah (May 20, 2013)

VIK had his guitars at their booth during Musikmesse.
They were really cool and chilled guys, the stuff they had made a very good impression (looked clean, sounded good, seemed sturdy and thought through).


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (May 20, 2013)

Absolutely high quality stuff, very recommended!


----------



## Rtf417 (May 20, 2013)

Awesome guys, thanks for the info. I'm in the process of ordering an Unloaded 2X12 Cab in White Tolex and Black Grill Cloth to compliment my Orange RK 100 MKII. HESU recommended to go the Unloaded Cab route as it would be much cheaper to ship here in the U.S. and speakers can be easily obtained and installed here. HESU said it would take about 4 weeks to arrive. My order is almost finalized and hope I made a good decision and hope it's worth the wait. Thanks again for the info fellas...


----------



## Rook (May 20, 2013)

Ooo this is interesting.

Well timed too.


Where's Fred when you need him, I know he's familiar with the company.

EDIT: 'compact' and V30's, pass.


----------



## ZeroTolerance (May 20, 2013)

I'm from Poland and I'd rather go for David Laboga cabinets... I think they are just better. But since you already made an order I guess we can just stop posting and wait for NCD.


----------



## Rtf417 (May 21, 2013)

Those DL Cabs look interesting also. They probably are great cabs as well. Since the cab I will be getting is gonna be an unloaded cab, does anyone recommend speakers, and/or speaker combinations for the cab???


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 21, 2013)

V30's are a standard, well-liked option, though with a 2x12 I'd pair one V30 with something like a Swamp Thang to cover more lower mids and bass response.


----------



## Customcabs2014 (Sep 17, 2014)

Their cabinets are made out of cheap ply and chip board. That doesn't seem high quality to me. Any company can slap colored tolex, Celestion V30's into a cabinet and make it look high quality. the main questions should be, do they Dovetail their joints, do they use cabinet grade Ply such as Russian Baltic Birch or Red Oak? and most companies can do screen printed mesh fronts if you really want


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 18, 2014)

Customcabs2014 said:


> Their cabinets are made out of cheap ply and chip board. That doesn't seem high quality to me. Any company can slap colored tolex, Celestion V30's into a cabinet and make it look high quality. the main questions should be, do they Dovetail their joints, do they use cabinet grade Ply such as Russian Baltic Birch or Red Oak? and most companies can do screen printed mesh fronts if you really want


^ Your first ever post to the forum and you think your words will be listened to because you chose to come on this particular thread to slander a company?...

What a waste of a first post.


----------



## Kullerbytta (Sep 18, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> ^ Your first ever post to the forum and you think your words will be listened to because you chose to come on this particular thread to slander a company?...
> 
> What a waste of a first post.



D'you see his nick? 
Wonder if we'll see him promote a new cab-brand around 'ere soon


----------



## narad (Sep 18, 2014)

Still, he has a point. Before debating the subjective, "Does anyone like Hesu cabs?", it would be good to know what materials they're using and what their construction methods are.


----------



## 4Eyes (Sep 18, 2014)

if they sound good, it doesn't matter. I had old VHT 1x12 fat bottom cab, made of MDF. yes, MDF. it was one of the best cabs I ever played through.


----------



## narad (Sep 18, 2014)

4Eyes said:


> if they sound good, it doesn't matter. I had old VHT 1x12 fat bottom cab, made of MDF. yes, MDF. it was one of the best cabs I ever played through.



Until you hit it hard on something. Sure, if it's just going into your bedroom forever perhaps the build quality of the cab does not matter so much, but a priori I'm going to go with the one with better craftsmanship. 

As far as sound, historically I've never had the chance for a perfect A/B between birch/ply and particle board, but the Engl PRO vs standard and Marshall 1960A/reissue cabs both had this relationship going on and the birch/ply cabs were way better to my ears. But different speakers/break-ins were also factors. 

At the very least I'd like to know if Hesu uses a dovetail or butt joint.


----------



## skydizzle (Sep 20, 2014)

According to their website, Misha Mansoor, Ola Englund, Jeff Loomis, and Keith Merrow all use them. All four of them make videos, so they'd probably have some good info about them.


----------



## Rtf417 (Sep 21, 2014)

I ended up ordering an unloaded HESU Custom 2X12 Cab in White Tolex and put V30's in when I got it. I've had the cab a little over a year and a half now and IMO, can't state enough how great this cab sounds. It's very solidly built and the construction is top notch. I play a Diezel D-Moll through it and the sounds I get from this combo are great. It handles the low end very well and doesn't have that flabby or "boxiness" feel. The cab projects some nice midrange and high end tones. Overall a very nice cab and worth checking out. I also just recently picked up a Custom Diezel FL 2X12 Cab w/V30's and use it in combination with the D-Moll and HESU 2X12. Verdict: some of the nicest clean sounds and the ability to dial in some of the clearest, most brutal distortion tones. Love the sound, I dig.


----------



## narad (Sep 21, 2014)

Rtf417 said:


> I ended up ordering an unloaded HESU Custom 2X12 Cab in White Tolex and put V30's in when I got it....



That is one tasteful rig, man! Great pedal choice. Confused by the description though - is that the Diezel 2x12 cab you were referring to in the text?


----------



## Rtf417 (Sep 21, 2014)

narad said:


> That is one tasteful rig, man! Great pedal choice. Confused by the description though - is that the Diezel 2x12 cab you were referring to in the text?



Thanks man. I was referring to the HESU Cab in the description as the thread is about HESU Cabs. Of coarse, my thoughts and experience with HESU Cabs is my own personal opinion about them, while others may think differently. But for me, they sound great and worth checking out.


----------



## narad (Sep 21, 2014)

Rtf417 said:


> Thanks man. I was referring to the HESU Cab in the description as the thread is about HESU Cabs.



Er, I mean, is that actually a Diezel 2x12 - maybe I'm fooled by the size of the D-Moll but it looks big enough to be a 4x12.


----------



## Rtf417 (Sep 21, 2014)

narad said:


> Er, I mean, is that actually a Diezel 2x12 - maybe I'm fooled by the size of the D-Moll but it looks big enough to be a 4x12.



Yes, it's there oversized version of there Front Loaded 2X12. It's slightly taller than the average 2X12. Surprisingly, the Diezel cab is a lot lighter than the HESU 2X12.


----------



## Albionic (Sep 21, 2014)

I remember misha posted a new cab day thread here a while back with a hesu cab he seemed to be very impressed


----------



## Dominion (Oct 5, 2014)

Rtf417 said:


> Awesome guys, thanks for the info. I'm in the process of ordering an Unloaded 2X12 Cab in White Tolex and Black Grill Cloth to compliment my Orange RK 100 MKII. HESU recommended to go the Unloaded Cab route as it would be much cheaper to ship here in the U.S. and speakers can be easily obtained and installed here. HESU said it would take about 4 weeks to arrive. My order is almost finalized and hope I made a good decision and hope it's worth the wait. Thanks again for the info fellas...



How much for your order?
I've just email them and they quote it's around eur599 included shipping.


----------



## Rtf417 (Oct 5, 2014)

Dominion said:


> How much for your order?
> I've just email them and they quote it's around eur599 included shipping.



599 euro, shipped worldwide for a Custom HESU Modern 2x12 Cab with Celestion V30's I believe is a good price for one of these cabs. I think they are only offering this deal for the month of October only as it says on ther FB page. When I placed my order with them a little over a year and a half ago, I ended up ordering an Unloaded HESU 2x12 Cab as they said I would save on shipping costs.


----------



## Customcabs2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

I see people post about how their quality is good. They write that their cabs are made from particle and chip board. I dare anyone of you to go to Home Depot and tell me how long butt jointed (because you definitely can not dovetail particle and chip board) will last after a few spills. If their only big thing going for them is they can do fancy tolex (which anyone can get) and custom mesh fronts then I say look else where.


----------



## Albionic (Nov 1, 2014)

looking on the website their w-modern cab is a combination of ply and chip board and the h-modern is 100% ply 

i think its pretty common to use ply for the soundboards and back covers these days. I'd guess the main box is ply so will probably be finger or dove jointed.

I know misha mansoor has one of these but their cab of choice live is the Zilla make of that what you will


----------



## narad (Nov 1, 2014)

Albionic said:


> I know misha mansoor has one of these but their cab of choice live is the Zilla make of that what you will



Probably just don't want to mess up such a pretty cab.


----------



## Rtf417 (Nov 1, 2014)

Customcabs2014 said:


> I see people post about how their quality is good. They write that their cabs are made from particle and chip board. I dare anyone of you to go to Home Depot and tell me how long butt jointed (because you definitely can not dovetail particle and chip board) will last after a few spills. If their only big thing going for them is they can do fancy tolex (which anyone can get) and custom mesh fronts then I say look else where.



Question for you, have you PERSONALLY TRIED a HESU 2x12 Cab???


----------



## Customcabs2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

narad said:


> Until you hit it hard on something. Sure, if it's just going into your bedroom forever perhaps the build quality of the cab does not matter so much, but a priori I'm going to go with the one with better craftsmanship.
> 
> As far as sound, historically I've never had the chance for a perfect A/B between birch/ply and particle board, but the Engl PRO vs standard and Marshall 1960A/reissue cabs both had this relationship going on and the birch/ply cabs were way better to my ears. But different speakers/break-ins were also factors.
> 
> At the very least I'd like to know if Hesu uses a dovetail or butt joint.




There's no feasable way to dovetail particle board, Even 5 layer cabinet grade Red Oak and Pine is tough to dovetail with half of the layers chipping off the tail end portions. 14 layer Birch and solid woods are really the only things that can withstand the cutting of the bit because 1 is multiple layers glued together and void-less and the other is solid and void-less. and yea I'm not going to speak highly of a company (from a crafters point of view) who's product is nothing but a pretty face


----------



## Customcabs2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Rtf417 said:


> Question for you, have you PERSONALLY TRIED a HESU 2x12 Cab???




No I haven't because I can make my own 2x12 for half the price. you can take two cabinets made of out different materials and load them and dress them up the same, question is which is going to last a couple accidental spills and hold up its structural integrity


----------



## Customcabs2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> ^ Your first ever post to the forum and you think your words will be listened to because you chose to come on this particular thread to slander a company?...
> 
> What a waste of a first post.



why is my post considered slander? I came to this forum to see if anyone had any thoughtful input on theirs, cause I have a friend interested in one, because he's on a budget. after reading "they're extremely high quality" I made a very well educated statement about the fact chip and particle board are not considered high quality. I'm a cabinet, shelving and cupboard maker and I'd never use chip board on a customers project. I guess I could to cut corners and make more profit and just slap a veneer on it. the only hype I can see from this company is the fact they have custom art on the screen meshes and didn't use mundane black tolex for every one of their builds. you can take it as slander but I'm just shooting it straight from a crafters point of view.


----------



## narad (Nov 17, 2014)

^^ You know, there are contexts where a nice-looking plywood cab might have some advantages - for instance, if it's for home and studio use - vs. a hardwood dovetail similarly-or-more expensive cab. Different scenarios, different preferences.


----------



## Customcabs2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

^^ I can totally agree with that, still doesn't make the construction materials high quality. just making a simple true statement from a carpenters perspective. This doesn't mean the cabs they make don't look great or sound great. "high quality" just isn't a term I'd associate with the entire product.


----------



## HOGANMW (Nov 18, 2014)

In my opinion HESU is the best cab ever  not as boomy as Mesa and DL. Mids are punchy as f... and cab is crispy enough.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2014)

I actually like the DL cabs the most in those clips.


----------



## HANIAK (Nov 20, 2014)

I've had a Hesu 2x12 cabinet for about 4 months now and it sounds great. Can't complain at all on the build quality, also. Awesome product.


----------



## matisq (Nov 21, 2014)

In'm my opinion HESU products are top-notch. I have W212 since couple of months. Decent job for the price, looks great, plays even better 

Check couple pf my my videos with hesu W212 below:


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 21, 2014)

narad said:


> Probably just don't want to mess up such a pretty cab.


Haha. This! ^

I have a HESU coming in soon! Super excited!


----------



## Rtf417 (Dec 16, 2014)

Customcabs2014 said:


> No I haven't because I can make my own 2x12 for half the price. you can take two cabinets made of out different materials and load them and dress them up the same, question is which is going to last a couple accidental spills and hold up its structural integrity



Ok, fair enough. You have a better understanding than me about the construction of cabs and I respect that. Through my experiences with different cabs, it's all personal preference I guess. I dig my HESU cab and it sounds great through my rig/setup, no complaints.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't understand people spending hundreds of dollars to import foreign-made "name brand" cabs when they're essentially just standard designs, or basic wooden boxes with speakers mounted. Why not just get something local that's equivalent?

Now, if you were looking at something from Barefaced (who do an insane amount of design work to tune and optimize enclosures for their drivers, dual-density ply for lightness and stiffness, and custom drivers) I could understand it. But a bog-standard 2x12? I don't get the point.


----------



## HELLFIRE666 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi there. Anyone in here who actually KNOW if the 412´s are constructed like the 212´s? Materials, build etc. This looks totally fine to me.


----------



## HELLFIRE666 (Feb 6, 2015)

I just got my empty hesu 412 and it's very compact ply all the way through if anyone's interested.


----------



## narad (Feb 6, 2015)

TemjinStrife said:


> I don't understand people spending hundreds of dollars to import foreign-made "name brand" cabs when they're essentially just standard designs, or basic wooden boxes with speakers mounted. Why not just get something local that's equivalent?



But...but...Misha!


----------



## col (Feb 10, 2017)

Bumping this to ask what has been the delivery time usually? My order has been "processing" for a week now. Also do the unloaded cabs come with speaker wire and mounting screws?


----------



## Rtf417 (Feb 10, 2017)

I've had my HESU 2X12 Cab for 4 years now. Took about 4 months completion time including delivery time here in the States. I ordered mine "unloaded" and asked them to include the Input/Output Jacks, wires, and speaker screws so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## col (Feb 20, 2017)

Got my cab now, very happy with it! Since there's been some misconception about the construction, I can tell it's thick birch ply and rock solid! No MDF anywhere. Sounds awesome with my VHT Deliverance. It came with all jacks and wires connected.

It took about two weeks to deliver from ordering, and the guys at Hesu support were super responsive. I think I'll order another one soon... 

















Edit: I don't get why my images aren't working, here's a link to the folder: http://imgur.com/a/eIzr7


----------

